# 2011 was a pretty killer year for Lars



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I have been admittedly bad about keeping you guys posted with what has been going on with Mr. Lars in 2011. :redface: So, I'll do the nutshell recap here. We have one more NADAC trial on New Year's Eve and New Year's Day and that may be the last chance we have to close up some titles. But anyway...I'm going to shamelessly brag about how kick butt Lars was this year. :clap2:

*UKC:* Rally level 2 Title
2 CD legs
100 Conformation points completed 2/3 competition wins

*AKC:* CD Title(three consectutive shows)
Novice Jumpers Preferred Title
Novice Standard Preferred Title
1 leg Novice Fast Peferred
2 legs Novice Standard
2 legs Novice Fast

*NADAC:* Novice Regular Title
Novice Jumpers Title
Novice Touch and Go Title
Novice Weavers Title
Novice Tunnelers Title
Open Weavers Title
Open Tunnelers Title
2 legs Open Touch and Go
2 legs Open Jumpers
2 legs Open Regular
1 leg Novice Chances

American Rottweiler Club Top 10 Agility JWW
Colonial Rottweiler Club Top 10 Agility Standard

1 Photo in Clean Run Magazine
2 Photos in Dog Sport

Watch out 2012...we're planning to blow the doors off of you too. :rockon:
__________________


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Very active year! Congrats!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Thanks!!! We're winding down our agility season and we're gearing up for obedience trials this winter and early spring. I'm stoked for what we're going to pull off for next year.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow! Congratulations!  Even though I am not familiar with all that you listed ... sounds like you had a very good year.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Very nice  Congrats!


----------

